# Two 45Ps build: 4 hr photoperiod aka I hate Aquasky



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

Just got this swag from AFA. Already have spent a small fortune, but still need to get all the guts:

Eheim 2213s, 5 lb CO2 cylinders, GLA regulators, inline GLA diffusers, Milwaukee MC 122 controllers, Aqualogic temp controllers for cooling fans (already have this), PVC in-line probe holders, Hydor in line heaters, and hong kong lily pipes.

Hoping all of this stuff will fit into the stand...


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

cha ching!, nice work. Do you have any closer pictures of the stands? What are you going to do for plants?


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Very nice! Just curious, how many pieces of horn wood you ordered and what is the largest size you bought?


----------



## Bubba Shrimp (May 7, 2012)

looks great!


----------



## pirayaman (Mar 30, 2008)

well if that isnt a perfect start idk what is


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

One wood one rock interesting


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Very cool. Gives you the opportunity to have two different scapes. Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

Couesfanatic said:


> cha ching!, nice work. Do you have any closer pictures of the stands? What are you going to do for plants?


Here you go. It's not exactly top quality...it's got that cheap ikea-esque plastic laminate surface, but the price was good, relatively speaking, at under $200 a pop.

Haven't really decide on the plants yet.


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

Green_Flash said:


> Very nice! Just curious, how many pieces of horn wood you ordered and what is the largest size you bought?


 
Umm...way too many. 10 in total: 2 M, 4 S, 4 XS. Unfortunately that's the way it goes when you live across the country, and you can't pick out your own pieces in person. At least I'll have plenty of rescape options down the road.


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

Which iwagumi layout is better? Any input is appreciated.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

hmm they are both awesome iwagumi, but I guess I prefer the second one if you could tweak it a bit. Slope the substrate a lot so that the rocks are up higher, and then slope it from left to right a bit so that the main rock is higher than the secondary one. For plants you could do the perspective style where you have stems against the front glass and small plants back farther. Maybe glosso in the front fading into HC so it would look like a mountain in the distance.

But if you do go with the first layout I recommend some kind stem plant in the back, maybe bylxa as it would radiate out like the rocks. 

They are both great layouts and I can't wait to see what you do with them and the nature aquarium tank. It's not often we see NA style so I am especially interested in that tank. Have fun!


----------



## Xalyx (Sep 26, 2010)

Kind of hard to judge since it's rock vs dwiftwood. I'd say your wood is fine but your rock needs work. Your pictures could also be a bit closer.

Do you have experience with pH controllers? I never liked mine is why I'm asking you. I'm trying to move away from using it completely.


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

karatekid14 said:


> hmm they are both awesome iwagumi, but I guess I prefer the second one if you could tweak it a bit. Slope the substrate a lot so that the rocks are up higher, and then slope it from left to right a bit so that the main rock is higher than the secondary one.


 
Thanks for the input...yes, kinda hard to envision final scape without substrate, but I agree with the sloping concept.

And thanks for the plant recs, definite possibilites.


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

Xalyx said:


> Do you have experience with pH controllers? I never liked mine is why I'm asking you. I'm trying to move away from using it completely.


It's been many years since I've used a ph controller/pressurized co2, and I agree it's not necessary, especially if you keep the bubble rate low and have a solenoid/timer setup...but I'm doing it anyway!


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

awesome!! I really liked the layout with the rocks more vertical. Lots of $$ in this build, super excited!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

+1. Those rocks are great rocks. Go with the first rock layout, but adjust the right rock. Leave the left two, they look awesome.


----------



## Darth Toro (Mar 6, 2010)

I like the second scape but I agree about maybe changing the slope a little in it. Can't wait to see this tank progress. Good luck!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I like the one with the larger vertical stones. It has a better impression.


----------



## defender.TX (Jan 29, 2013)

Man I'm jealous of those two tanks. I didn't see it mentioned, what substrate are you using?


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the input. My ladyfriend prefers the vertical layout, so that may win...or not. I just wish I had a few more smaller stones to play around with. May need to order another 5lbs?

Substrate is AS Amazonia powder. Maybe a few root tabs thrown in.


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

All the hardware is finally in, and most everything is set up. A couple of disappointments, however. First, one of the ph controllers is defective (see the pH readout in pic!). Second, I simply had too much stuff to squeeze into these little cabinets, so the co2 cylinders have to sit besides the cabinet, which puts a damper on achieving a 'clean' look.

Once I sort out the pH controller issue, on to plants!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

is that a sump?


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

It's an in-line probe holder, has a temp probe, ph probe, a union valve, and a ball valve. The little doaqua cube (which i had lying around) is to catch possible leaks and spills during maintenance.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Jason K said:


> Which iwagumi layout is better? Any input is appreciated.


This one! I love the dynamic layout of the stones especially :thumbsup:


----------



## lamboozle (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow, this is looking beautiful so far. Definitely a fan of the rock layout!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Sweet! I like both layouts but I'm a fan of the rock layout the most.


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

ph controller issue resolved. Milwaukee Instruments has great customer service!

Anyhow, on to plants. On the iwagumi, I think I want to go all hairgrass. Belem or parvula up front, and vivipara in the back. Unfortunately, I can't find any of these anywhere, including the 'for sale/trade' forum. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## hisxlency (Jan 26, 2013)

sick rig! Love the dual tanks


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

epic start, can't wait to see things progress for you


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

Planted and flooded! Pulled an all nighter to get these suckers planted, flooded, and running. It's been three days, one water change under my belt, and so far so good. Most plants look in good shape and are pearling some, expect for the glosso and the stargrass...sure they'll come around soon.

Going with EI dosing on both tanks, liquid dosing with graduated pipettes, using my own KH2PO4 and KNO3 solutions, and Flourish. Using Equilibrium and Alkaline Buffer to set GH and KH. 'Wood' tank will be shrimp tank- GH 4, KH 2, pH 6.4, temp 74. 'Stone' tank will be cardinal tetra tank- GH 2, KH 2, pH 6.6 (higher due to Ryuoh stone?), temp 75.





















Flora in 'wood' tank is supposed to be: 
Glosso
Hemianthus Micrathemoides(looks like Micranthemum Umbrosum)
Crypt Wendtii Green
Heteranthera Zosterfolia
Cyperus Helferi
Ludwigia Arcuata (looks like some other kind of Ludwigia?)
Anchor Moss

Flora in 'stone' tank is:
HC
Eleocharis acicularis

Unless it's an emersed form issue, I don't think I was sent the right baby tears. Not as sure about the Ludwigia, but suspicious...thanks aquariumplants.com.

M. Umbrosum?








Anybody know what Ludwigia this would be?


----------



## Patson (Mar 4, 2013)

awesome tanks! I like the rocks! Where did you order them? Are those the ADA ones? I cannot seem to find any small rocks that have the right texture


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Two 45Ps build*

The sexiest nano iwagumi I have seen.... props

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

Patson said:


> awesome tanks! I like the rocks! Where did you order them? Are those the ADA ones? I cannot seem to find any small rocks that have the right texture


Yes, ryuoh stone. I ordered them from AFA in San Francisco, and ordered way more than I needed so I could have some options. Ask for pieces of a specific size, send a pic of the scape you want to achieve, and they try to accomodate.


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

TheGuy said:


> The sexiest nano iwagumi I have seen.... props
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks man. Your Mini M build is very nice too, and looks like you burned through some serious cash as well.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Two 45Ps build*



Jason K said:


> Thanks man. Your Mini M build is very nice too, and looks like you burned through some serious cash as well.


Yeah, can't wait to see the iwagumi. I like the driftwood also but you can't beat the other one.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Both layouts are fantastic... but man, those stones look magical... WOW!


----------



## Exceliber (Feb 1, 2012)

Loving the layouts, and loving the concept!


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words...

The stargrass in the 'wood' tank is TRAGIC...it is growing sideways, and even past 90 degrees in some cases. Looks like a complete mess. I'm going to do some trimming of the naughty bits tonight, and hope to encourge some more vertical growth. Will post 1 week pics tomorrow.

Starting to see teeny bits of algae in both tanks too...the battle begins


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Two 45Ps build*



Jason K said:


> Thanks for the kind words...
> 
> The stargrass in the 'wood' tank is TRAGIC...it is growing sideways, and even past 90 degrees in some cases. Looks like a complete mess. I'm going to do some trimming of the naughty bits tonight, and hope to encourge some more vertical growth. Will post 1 week pics tomorrow.
> 
> Starting to see teeny bits of algae in both tanks too...the battle begins


Welcome to the aquasky. Lol I got so frustrated with my stems that I yanked them out and have set out to make and grow my own wabikusa in a spare tank and let my glosso carpet mini m till then.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

How will you make them?


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Two 45Ps build*



Green_Flash said:


> How will you make them?


With substrate and stems 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

I've been following your thread, TheGuy, so I hear you...i may have to borrow your window screen idea at some point.

Green Flash, how will I make them...grow vertical? There is _SOME_ vertical growth. I'll leave that part be, cut out all the sideway bits, and hope for the best. Strangely the ludwidiga is growing pretty straight.


----------



## ETK (Jan 25, 2013)

*Two 45Ps build*

Cool project, I love the side by side tanks.

I think you should connect the tanks with a fish tunnel! I know it sounds crazy, but hear me out. No need to drill anything. Just build (or have someone build) an acrylic sky bridge for them. Once you fill it, it would stay filled like a siphon. I know I saw a thread of some who did this, but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Two 45Ps build*



ETK said:


> Cool project, I love the side by side tanks.
> 
> I think you should connect the tanks with a fish tunnel! I know it sounds crazy, but hear me out. No need to drill anything. Just build (or have someone build) an acrylic sky bridge for them. Once you fill it, it would stay filled like a siphon. I know I saw a thread of some who did this, but I can't seem to find it.


Your serious? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ETK (Jan 25, 2013)

*Two 45Ps build*

Yeah, I would absolutely connect them. Like this, but waaaay simpler:

http://www.ohgizmo.com/2008/01/18/fishtank-friday-fish-overpass/

Really just need and upside down "U" to connect them. I know it's kind of hokey, but it would be interesting. Since it would keep the water levels equal you could change the water for both tanks using a single python water changer or whatever you use.


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

ETK said:


> Yeah, I would absolutely connect them. Like this, but waaaay simpler:
> 
> http://www.ohgizmo.com/2008/01/18/fishtank-friday-fish-overpass/
> 
> Really just need and upside down "U" to connect them. I know it's kind of hokey, but it would be interesting. Since it would keep the water levels equal you could change the water for both tanks using a single python water changer or whatever you use.


 
Lol...yup, that setup is pretty awesome! I'm probably gonna pass since I want to keep different water parameters and critters in the two tanks.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

Both very different, but that's a good thing! I could look at those tanks for hours.


----------



## ETK (Jan 25, 2013)

*Two 45Ps build*



Jason K said:


> Lol...yup, that setup is pretty awesome! I'm probably gonna pass since I want to keep different water parameters and critters in the two tanks.


Makes sense. Definitely true the critters wouldn't always go where they would look best. The cardinals will look great in the iwagumi, but they would probably just go hide in more heavily planted tank.

I guess we should leave the fish skyways for tanks with pirate ships and colorful gravel.


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

It's been one week. Glosso and HC starting to creep noticeably, although about a quarter of the HC has floated to the top of the tank...may leave it there permanently to encourage taller growth in the hair grass, as well as provide some cover for the critters to be added...think I want to try green neons instead of cardinals. Hair algae is very visible in both tanks. Will remove as much as I can @ water change tomorrow.








Trimmed out alot of the naughty stargrass bits yesterday...looking much better. Moved the baby tears in the middle foreground behind the driftwood. I may put crypt parva in its place, if I can find some. Or some other plant...any suggestions?








Hairgrass growing fast, and getting taller than I expected...which is good.








These little JBJ fans work well, have a small footprint, and produce low noise. Good product.








Bonus 'tank'! Leftover foreground plants.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh so you have been holding out on us with that bonus tank eh? :biggrin:

Everything looks really good.


----------



## Patson (Mar 4, 2013)

I like the bonus tank too!!!


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

my dwarf hair grass is just under 3 inches long. Dwarf my butt!!! is that an LED light on the "bonus tank"


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

PinkRasbora said:


> my dwarf hair grass is just under 3 inches long. Dwarf my butt!!! is that an LED light on the "bonus tank"


Not an LED, it's a 13w CF


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

baller equipments here. love the scapes!

what are you using to hold up those fans?


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

PinkRasbora said:


> my dwarf hair grass is just under 3 inches long. Dwarf my butt!!! is that an LED light on the "bonus tank"


Well did you buy E. Parvula or E. Belem? My Belem is only about 1-2" long.


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

gnod said:


> baller equipments here. love the scapes!
> 
> what are you using to hold up those fans?


Thnx. I think they are supposed to be handles for furniture. Found 'em at a store that sells bathroom/kitchen furniture/fixtures.


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

assasin6547 said:


> Well did you buy E. Parvula or E. Belem? My Belem is only about 1-2" long.


I think both of us are talking about E. Acicularis. I personally couldn't find Parvula or Belem anywhere.


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

This is week two (plus a few days). Only thing of note to report is algae is kicking my a$$ at this point. Hair, thread, spot, dust...you name it, I've got it. Plants are growing really good for the most part. So I am probably just going to hold on for another week or two before I start playing with lighting & ferts.

The pics are after water change, and spending an hour scraping/picking out algae.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 2, 2013)

I really like all of your tanks. They will look amazing when the carpets are fully grown in. Quick question. What do you use the fans for?


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

joey24dirt said:


> I really like all of your tanks. They will look amazing when the carpets are fully grown in. Quick question. What do you use the fans for?


Thnx. Fans are run off temp controllers like chillers. Hoping to keep CRS in one tank, and want to maintain temps @ max 74 degrees.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 2, 2013)

Ahh ok I get it now. Still new to this hobby so I like to ask questions. Hopefully my spec will turn out looking just as nice as these tanks


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Two 45Ps build*

Looking good Jason everything coming along nicely. 

If I may say something and make a suggestion, I would looking into crypt green gecko and wendtii bronze and put them in that center hole also maybe some e. tenellus. Maybe a piece of nljf or bolbitus also.
Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

TheGuy said:


> Looking good Jason everything coming along nicely.
> 
> If I may say something and make a suggestion, I would looking into crypt green gecko and wendtii bronze and put them in that center hole also maybe some e. tenellus. Maybe a piece of nljf or bolbitus also.
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks TheGuy...i would like the shortest crypt possible, which is parva from my experience. Wendtii's I think would get too tall. E. tenellus would look good, may need to consider that, but it would also be alot of work to keep it from taking over the entire foreground IMO.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Two 45Ps build*



Jason K said:


> Thanks TheGuy...i would like the shortest crypt possible, which is parva from my experience. Wendtii's I think would get too tall. E. tenellus would look good, may need to consider that, but it would also be alot of work to keep it from taking over the entire foreground IMO.


With the high light they won't grow tall, crypts that is. E tenellus would maybe be better, even hydro japan. Just something to break it up, all it lacks is some midground

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

did you manage to some how hook up your fan to a temperature controlled unit? like if it gets to 74 it turns on auto?


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

Jason K said:


> It's been one week. Glosso and HC starting to creep noticeably, although about a quarter of the HC has floated to the top of the tank...may leave it there permanently to encourage taller growth in the hair grass, as well as provide some cover for the critters to be added...think I want to try green neons instead of cardinals. Hair algae is very visible in both tanks. Will remove as much as I can @ water change tomorrow.
> View attachment 111306
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get the light lamp over the doaqua tank?


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Looking very nice.


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

gnod said:


> did you manage to some how hook up your fan to a temperature controlled unit? like if it gets to 74 it turns on auto?


yes. temp controller works just like a ph controller does.



Soup12 said:


> where did you get the light lamp over the doaqua tank?


Its a desk lamp I purchased from Office depot or Office max or something like that ~4years ago. Ott-lite is the brand.



Green_Flash said:


> Looking very nice.


Thanks. Up close, not as nice due to all that algae...hopefully that changes soon.


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

Week 3 update:

Algae is getting pretty out of hand, and I'm picking it out every other day at this point in both tanks. The moss in the wood tank is completely covered, and dying. All the other plants are growing well tho, and I had to do some serious trimming this week.

I am getting so discouraged by the algae, I decided it was time to do some testing. Both tanks still have noticable nitrite levels...so I'm hoping that's a a major driver of the algae. I noticed also that there was zero phosphates in either tank before the weekly water change, so going to increase the dosing a bit there to see if that will help. I've been using a 9hr photoperiod...and I'm going to start reducing that in another week or so if conditions don't improve.

Interesting note on the Ryuoh stones...it is increasing GH/KH in the stone tank much more significantly than I would have thought. I try to set both to about 2 dH in that tank, and today I got readings of 9 GH and 7 KH. Yikes. Wood tank readings were as expected, so I'm pretty sure it's the stones, and not me misdosing stuff.

After water change:


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

Tested water parameters again today, one day after WC. Wood tank GH is 6 and KH is 5. That means the ryuoh stones are causing GH to increase by 4-7 degrees with 50% weekly wc, and KH by 3-5 degrees. That's crazy.


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

Week 4 update:
Still fighting algae like crazy. Moss in wood tank was completely removed as it was rotting and not attaching under the algae. Significant amount of the ludwigia has melted under the algae. Found some crypt parva at LFS, and added that to the tank.


I've been increasing my NO3 and PO4 dosing significantly on both tanks based on the testing I've been doing. Can't seem to keep NO3 up despite some serious dosing, especially in the wood tank, where I started at 5ppm x 3times week, then tried 7ppm, then 9ppm, and today I put in 15ppm in the morning. Tested tonight and had only 5ppm left. Could my tank really be eating through 10 ppm a day? I doubt it. Photoperiod reduced to 8hrs as well.

Photos from this past Saturday after water change.


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Looking Nice.

Are those lights enough for something Red? like a pop of color.


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

PinkRasbora said:


> Looking Nice.
> 
> Are those lights enough for something Red? like a pop of color.


 Yup, i had ludwigida arcuata growing like gangbusters for about two weeks. I trimmed, got slammed with algae, and it's dying off. Hoping it will recover.


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

its time to bring helper  go get 10 amono shrimp and 2 SAE for each tank


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

catfishbi said:


> its time to bring helper  go get 10 amono shrimp and 2 SAE for each tank


SAEs in a ten gallon tank doesn't seem appropriate. I'd love to 'borrow' a few for a few weeks tho. 

Maybe a few amanos.

I did add two Otos in each tank the other day...they are not really making much of a difference at this point.


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

just a few amanos will clean it all up. You will be amazed. Next best is cherry shrimp.


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

Week 8 update:

Still battling algae in both tanks, but I can tell it's gotten significantly better over the last few weeks...hopefully the tanks will be algae 'free' in a few more weeks. Both tanks at this point have a few amanos, cherries, otos, and MTS. 

Wood tank: Crypt parva has melted away for the most part, hoping they'll come back soon. Only a few stems of rotala arcuata made it through the algae onslaught, so I added some rotala indica as well.

Stone tank: Oto pair had a bunch of babies. I've counted 20-30 of em of various sizes (and ages I presume) remaining, and I know I've lost a bunch more to water changes/filter maintenance. Atleast something good came out of the algae battle!

WEEK 8--after trimming and water change








OTO FRY--5 in this pic


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Omg I see them!

Keep up the great work.


----------



## ETK (Jan 25, 2013)

*Two 45Ps build: Now with Oto fry*

Looks great! Way to be persistent with the algae. I am in a similar battle, and trying resist the temptation for drastic measures.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

those baby oto's are awesome!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Congrats, despite the algae, both tanks are looking nice.


----------



## Allentan97 (Jul 1, 2012)

i wish my otos would breed...  then I wouldnt need to buy them, congrats! and the tanks look awesome! how many otos did you buy?


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks guys. Each tanks started with just a pair of otos. I think the fact there were no other fish, and plenty of algae, led to the breeding. Will do updates on the survival rate, etc. The female is still plenty fat, I think she's gonna keep laying eggs.


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

ETK said:


> Looks great! Way to be persistent with the algae. I am in a similar battle, and trying resist the temptation for drastic measures.


 
Yeah, I think that's the right approach. Good luck to you.


----------



## JohnD72992 (Aug 8, 2013)

Update??


----------



## pink4miss (Aug 20, 2013)

beautiful tanks!!! i had to look to see if i could see your tank after your comment on another thread about the aqua sky and aqua soil. AND WOW very nice! they look great side by side!


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

One year update!

So I essentially shut down these tanks last summer, a month or so after my last post...algae maintenance and frustration was taking up too much of my time. I gave away all my fauna, including the oto babies, to the LFS. I removed most of the plants, and essentially left the tanks to their own devices, with very infrequent water changes and no ferts...although I left the CO2 running. There were literally sheets of algae I'd remove every month or so. I also started reducing the photoperiod every so often, from 8hrs all the way down to 4hrs. When I hit 4 hrs, I noticed something interesting...the algae started to die back significantly, and the remaining plants starting to grow.

So, I started these puppies up in earnest again with the 4 hr photoperiod in December, and these tanks have had good plant growth and, more importantly, have had manageable algae since.

Moral of the story? I wish I had purchased different lights. And, plants can grow with a 4 hr photoperiod. Only real fail was glosso...which would not creep w/ that photoperiod, but grew vertical instead. Also java moss is growing painfully slowly...which may not be a bad thing.

Some pics:
Straight ahead...








And the viewing angle from my couch


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Tanks look awesome, too bad you gave away those baby otos! What was the amount you ended up with?!


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey parrot, about 12-15 little guys. The guys at the LFS took them for their home tanks.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

man those are beautiful tanks, im surprised they are growing so well with only 4 hours! I might lower my photoperiod time!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Same thing happened to me on a 60p, those SMD LED chips are very powerful, wish they had made the fixtures dimmable. (no excuse really).

But they look very nice like when you first started.


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks lam...yea, if your ferts and co2 are in order, it's the thing to do...hopefully you won't have to go as low as me.

Flash, for sure a dimmer would've come in handy. I'm too cheap to swap out my lights yet tho.


----------

